# Ma CS exam study materials



## mdirosa (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone know of any prep worthy study guides for the upcoming CS exam? I took a seminar this year and they gave out some example cognitive questions, ie; info ordering, deductive reasoning. I already finished the guide and just wanted some extra practice. Most of the study guides in the stores are geared towards vocab, memorization, and spacial orientation, none of which make up the Ma exam.

Thanks!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

CS is tough to study for, like mentioned in another thread, you have what they want or you don't. Compare the test now with its "life experience survey" section asking you if you've raised your voice at work to the older 100 question straight forward test. As a recent tester from Sep, I would say stick to consistency in your answers and have a grasp on basic reasoning. That's all I got because I'm not a LEO yet and you're my competitive enemy until then!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Just use this as a practice...This will be test 5 for me...I've gotten my score up to 98!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

WaterPistola said:


> Just use this as a practice...This will be test 5 for me...I've gotten my score up to 98!


Vet pref?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hanrahan Consulting has a prep class for the police/trooper entrance exam - He's a Lt. on Watertown PD and is very knowledgeable and a good instructor. here is the link ://www.shop.hanrahanconsulting.us/product.sc?productId=78&categoryId=1


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hank Moody said:


> I posted earlier but my post doesn't show.
> 
> A study guide for CS exam? IMO either you have the smarts and mental state or you don't. Show up drunk for the exam. I heard that works.


Diff thread. you posted in the RI Bristol written exam thread.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Hank Moody said:


> I posted earlier but my post doesn't show.
> 
> A study guide for CS exam? IMO either you have the smarts and mental state or you don't. Show up drunk for the exam. I heard that works.


Yeah I referred to your post in my post! (2nd post)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdirosa (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info! much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Hank Moody said:


> Show up drunk for the exam. I heard that works.


It probably couldn't hurt. My strategy for writing school papers is one beer per page. It's worked out quite well for me, but you just have to go proofread it the next morning and take out all the profanity before sending it.


----------



## JP1209PA (Mar 10, 2013)

Here ya go... This "study guide" only gives you examples of questions to expect. This is from the official Mass.gov site. http://www.mass.gov/anf/docs/hrd/cs/publications/policeofficer/poxmguide2013.pdf


----------



## mdirosa (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone get confirmation including test site? Did you get an email saying you paid?

I got one email saying I registered but still had to pay.
I then paid, but never got a confirmation about payment.
CS said I should have gotten payment confirmation.


----------



## JP1209PA (Mar 10, 2013)

Correspondence will be sent out April 6th... Latest April 8th.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

JP1209PA said:


> Correspondence will be sent out April 6th... Latest April 8th.


Did you get an email confirming you PAID?


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

I got my payment confirmation about a minute after I paid.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Not sure I'm pretty sure I paid but now I don't know


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just checked, I received a payment confirmation, that's it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

From what email address dis the confirmation come 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

GMass said:


> From what email address dis the confirmation come
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


[email protected] <[email protected]>;


----------



## JP1209PA (Mar 10, 2013)

GMass said:


> Did you get an email confirming you PAID?


Yes I received it immediately. Check your spam mailbox.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

JP1209PA said:


> Yes I received it immediately. Check your spam mailbox.


You're not the boss of me!

I did. Not there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

GMass said:


> Did you get an email confirming you PAID?


Stop trying to shove rolls of pennies into your ROM drive


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

Johnny Law said:


> Stop trying to shove rolls of pennies into your ROM drive


Can't help that my Jew.parents raised me thrifty!

No, seriously. I'm.going to.get.hooked from the.CS office when I go mental on their ass this week.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll just make sure to tuck $40 in my sock. Haha 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

This is why I used to register for the CS exam in-person at One Ashburton Place.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> This is why I used to register for the CS exam in-person at One Ashburton Place.


That's cause U.S. Postal Service was still on horseback right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

Bloodhound said:


> That's cause U.S. Postal Service was still on horseback right?


No, but the Internet was still science fiction the last time I registered for a CS exam.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

Not only do I have the payment confirmation, but it's sitting in my inbox already read. Not sure why I couldn't find it a few days ago even when searching.... Thx and KCCO


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> No, but the Internet was still science fiction the last time I registered for a CS exam.


Al Gore hadn't invented it yet.

I'm so excited to be registered for my 4th CS exam! Ecstatic! Can't wait to go sit at Doherty High School, AGAIN, and watch the fucktards pull in with their TBL stickers.

Wonder if they're going to give us trash bag sized ziplock bags for my ID, money, and spare pencil this time?

Christ on a cupcake, I'm so sick of fuckin' testing.

Rant On [Off]


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Al Gore hadn't invented it yet.
> 
> I'm so excited to be registered for my 4th CS exam! Ecstatic! Can't wait to go sit at Doherty High School, AGAIN, and watch the fucktards pull in with their TBL stickers.
> 
> ...


When I took the 1990 test from which I was hired, I had 2 tons of fun standing in front of me in line, they had to be at least 300lbs each, and they went on and on about which police departments they might consider working for, as if they were highly desirable candidates, while I shook my head.

Immediately after my right hand went down after saying "So help me, God", the first thing I thought was "Thank God I never have to stand in that fucking line at Quincy High School ever again".


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

JP1209PA said:


> 5. I understand and agree not to engage in any form of cheating or misconduct in any form.


Unfortunately for many young bucks this is the hardest part to follow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

I got a real-person email from someone at CS at 11:35pm tonight. Wtf?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

GMass said:


> I got a real-person email from someone at CS at 11:35pm tonight. Wtf?


They know when you're sleeping, they know when your awake...... Just like Santa.


----------



## JP1209PA (Mar 10, 2013)

With the exam closely approaching... I know that there is a study guide online...But some have said that they have taken the test about 5 times. Is this a Stanard test? Or does Mass have there own type of test? Just trying to get some more info on the test.


----------



## JP1209PA (Mar 10, 2013)

Nevermind.... Just realized it's the EB Jacobs test. Duh


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Should have taken the class....very informative.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hush said:


> Should have taken the class....very informative.


Ground ball.

That's a hard out. Or an automatic out.

Standby.

I'll be studying all week. I have to make this CS exam my little bitch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ground ball.
> 
> That's a hard out. Or an automatic out.
> 
> ...


1) Unless you have an "A-HA!" revelation, the first answer you think of is usually the correct one.

2) With multiple choice questions, if you have absolutely no idea what the correct answer is, it's almost always the longest answer (with the most words).

3) DO NOT go out the night before, get to bed early and set multiple alarm clocks/reminders on your phone to make sure you're awake with plenty of time to get ready. It's much better to be early than late.

4) Make sure to eat breakfast, but don't overdo it with heavy eggs, bacon, and other stuff that will make your sluggish/sleepy. Cereal and some fruit will do fine.

5) Tape a checklist of what you need to bring on the inside of the door from which you're going to leave for the exam, and double/triple check to make sure you have everything.

6) While standing in line, you're going to be surrounded by whackers and other buffoons who don't stand a chance in hell of being hired. Completely ignore them, they're only going to pull you down if you take them seriously. However, feel free to share their humorous anecdotes with us after you get home.

7) If you're done with time to spare, go over each question to make sure you marked the answers that you intended. Don't second-guess yourself, this is to make sure you marked the appropriate answers, didn't skip a question by mistake, etc.

8) When you're done and have turned in your answer sheet, go have lunch and a couple of beers, you've earned it. Don't fret about your answers, as there's absolutely nothing you can do about it at that point.

Good luck to all!


----------

